# Lip Balm and Lotion Display-How to make



## zigkid (May 24, 2004)

Do you have pictures of how you display your lip balm and lotions? I need ideas for making it myself or web sites for where to buy. Thanks Tammy


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Tammy, Start from the ground up. For example, if you are going to make a small tabletop stand, determine how many jars you want it to hold and the sizes. Set them down on the table spaced the way you want, get a measurement, and go from there. I used to use a small stand that would hold 2 oz containers on one shelf, one oz on the next shelf, and lip balm tubes on the top. They were made on the table saw using standard size pine. Another thing to consider is where you are going to sell, and how much space is available. Are you putting in small shops that are tight on space? Will you be setting up a six ft table at a craft fair or farmers market? Do you want something rustic looking or would something stylish be a better choice? These are all questions to consider. I'll try to post a picture


----------

